# White Seam Bettas



## mwilson (Jan 18, 2016)

Our 2 Betta Channoides went through all the spawning motions, and in 12 days we had 10 active little fry hovering up microworms like nobody's business.

Very pleasing !!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Grats! Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## mwilson (Jan 18, 2016)

*And the proud parents*

Thanks!

The pictures are from before he took on his rich colouring. The channoides are sharing a tank with Betta Albimarginata...one of which is the richly coloured fish alongside proud father in one of the pictures.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

so pretty! post pics of the progress of the fry


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

Any more luck with any spawns? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## mwilson (Jan 18, 2016)

*Some success*

Yes, Betta Channoides pair has produced 3 broods, Betta Rubra are reproducing out-of-control, and even the Betta Albimarginata are getting the hang of it and have produced some very pretty little babies.

Unfortunately, I haven't got the hang of photographing them nicely...alas.


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

The reason I'm asking is I've been looking everywhere...for all 3 species ! Please send me a pm. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

